# عروضنا العقارية في الرياض(( السويلم للإستثمار العقاري ))



## مسوقة26 (4 أغسطس 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عروضنا العقارية.

الأراضي/

((شرق الرياض))

1- أراضي في مخطط معارض السيارات بحي القادسية شرق الرياض مخطط 2861 :

* المساحة 3300م2 زاوية على شوارع عرض 40 متر و 30 متر حد 1000 ريال للمتر.

*- راس بلك شارع 40 و 40 و 20 يليه مواقف مطل على الساحة المساحة 3000م2 الحد 1100 ممكن محاولة 1000 ريال.

*- للبيع قطع متظاهرة المساحة 3000م2 شارع 40 شرقي و 20 غربي يليله مواقف مطل على االساحة سوم 775 ريال البيع 800 ريال للمتر.

*- للبيع معرضين متظاهرين مسور وفيه هناقر شارع 30 شمالي , 30 جنوبي مقابل الساحة المساحة 4000م2 بيع 900 ريال.

- أرض زاوية شارع 40 تجاري و 20 بحي القادسية المساحة 9615م2 سوم 800 بيع 900 ريال للمتر.

- رأس بلك مرخص قصر أفراح المساحة 15289م2 شارع 60 تجاري طريق خريص الثمامة (جنوب طريق الدمام ) وشارع 40 تجاري أيضا السعر حد 1200 للمتر.
--------------------
((شمال الرياض))

- أرض بحي الصحافة مربع 9 المساحة 700م2 الاطوال 25* 28 شمالية شارع 14 السعر 1800 للمتر (يوجد وسيط).​
- 3 قطع أراضي شمال شارع الأمير سلمان مربع 5 حي الياسمين اجمالي المساحة تقريبا 2300م2 السوم 1200 ريال للمتر.

- أرض ملقا الموسى على طريق الأمير سلمان (العمارية سابقا) تفتح جنوب و شارع 20 شمالي المساحة حوالي 2725م2 على السوم.

- رأس بلك في بنبان مخطط الموسى المساحة حوالي 10500م2 أحد الشوارع 30 سوم 600 ريال للمتر.
--------------------
الفلل/

((شمال الرياض))

- فلة مفصولة دور + دور + غرفة خادمة , 390 م2 حي الياسمين جنوبية , السعر 1400000 (وسيط).

- فلة مفصولة دور+ دور المساحة 362 م2 تقريبا مربع 10 يمكن 1350000 ريال.
--------------------

كما يوجد لدينا عروض أخرى لم تذكر هنا في شمال و شرق الرياض وبأسعار مناسبة للمستثمرين والشركات , ويوجد أراضي مناسبة لشركات النقليات والمعدات والسيارات .
ويسرنا تسويق عقاراتكم المباشرة.

للجادين يمكنهم التواصل عبر الأرقام التالية

0559999947-0554472399-0501111077

والله ولي التوفيق​



__________________

السويلم للإستثمار العقاري
حي الصحافة- مربع 4 - شارع أنس بن مالك
نبيع و نشتري العقارات 0559999947​


*


----------

